# First XD - First Gun



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

just got my first gun, happened to be a Springfield XD9. decided to go with it over the S&W Sigma 9 and the Beretta PX4 Storm.

shot it some, felt great, and cant wait to go back to the range!


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

When I was deciding on my first pistol, I got it down to the XD and M&P. What decided me was the store running a special on the model I wanted and S&W having a rebate program. 

I think both are good choices. Enjoy your adventure.


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

yeh, i mean they were both a sale for good deals, and believe me, i wouldnt have had a problem with the beretta, but since i first started researching all i read about everywhere was xd this and xd that and they are go great.

so, i had to go with the XD


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Both are very reliable guns. I've had an XD 40 5" Tactical and an XD SC9. They were both good guns and the SC9 was remarkably accurate for a 3" barrel gun. The 5" XD 40 was reliable but I bought it to replace my S&W Sigma (my first auto handgun) with a more accurate shooter for HD. I guess that multiple years with my Sigma will not be easily replaced because I could shoot circles around the XD with my trusty Sigma. 

Though the XD's were both good guns, I've since sold them. The XD SC9 was a bit too wide and blocky to carry IWB in comfort and the grips were a bit slick. I have a Houge overwrap on my Sigma but the XD's don't lend themselves well to them due to the backstrap safety. Also, the trigger for my XD's used to bite my finger during long range sessions. The middle extension sticks out much further than a Glock.

Good luck with the new purchase.


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks. i actually thought about getting a sigma as a second to my arsenal. so you would recommend adding in a sigma or just stay away and go with something different?



Dsig1 said:


> Both are very reliable guns. I've had an XD 40 5" Tactical and an XD SC9. They were both good guns and the SC9 was remarkably accurate for a 3" barrel gun. The 5" XD 40 was reliable but I bought it to replace my S&W Sigma (my first auto handgun) with a more accurate shooter for HD. I guess that multiple years with my Sigma will not be easily replaced because I could shoot circles around the XD with my trusty Sigma.
> 
> Though the XD's were both good guns, I've since sold them. The XD SC9 was a bit too wide and blocky to carry IWB in comfort and the grips were a bit slick. I have a Houge overwrap on my Sigma but the XD's don't lend themselves well to them due to the backstrap safety. Also, the trigger for my XD's used to bite my finger during long range sessions. The middle extension sticks out much further than a Glock.
> 
> Good luck with the new purchase.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

xd9atl said:


> thanks. i actually thought about getting a sigma as a second to my arsenal. so you would recommend adding in a sigma or just stay away and go with something different?


I would suggest you go and handle one for a while and dry fire it a few times to see if you are OK with the trigger pull. Every time I look for a reason to trade in my Sigma, I take it out for its "last" range session and I fall for it again. Once, I had definitely decided to consign it but went to the range first. A guy was there shooting with me at 40 feet. I shot 9 rounds of a 10 round mag with 8 shots in the black (4" grouping). I told the guy I was going to shoot down the target by hitting the clothespin that it was hung by. Well, it was one in a million, but I hit the clothespin. After that, I couldn't ever get rid of that Sigma. I advise you go to the S&W area here on HGF and you will find a bunch Sigma threads with pros and cons. Then, go feel one for yourself. ...My 40 VE


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

ive held one many of times. when i was looking around, the place i went had one and i held it a lot and it felt really good in my hands. i will certainly do some reading on it though. they are nice looking as well!



Dsig1 said:


> I would suggest you go and handle one for a while and dry fire it a few times to see if you are OK with the trigger pull. Every time I look for a reason to trade in my Sigma, I take it out for its "last" range session and I fall for it again. Once, I had definitely decided to consign it but went to the range first. A guy was there shooting with me at 40 feet. I shot 9 rounds of a 10 round mag with 8 shots in the black (4" grouping). I told the guy I was going to shoot down the target by hitting the clothespin that it was hung by. Well, it was one in a million, but I hit the clothespin. After that, I couldn't ever get rid of that Sigma. I advise you go to the S&W area here on HGF and you will find a bunch Sigma threads with pros and cons. Then, go feel one for yourself. ...My 40 VE


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a Sigma...XD's ain't to bad, either


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

my friend has a sigma, so i think im going to ask him if he will let me shoot it when its about time for me to get another.



Joeywhat said:


> Nothing wrong with a Sigma...XD's ain't to bad, either


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

xd9atl said:


> my friend has a sigma, so i think im going to ask him if he will let me shoot it when its about time for me to get another.


You'll probably hate the trigger in comparison to your XD. I'd be interested to see what you thought if you can shoot it though.:watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

we are going shooting within the next week. ill let you know how it feels!



BeefyBeefo said:


> You'll probably hate the trigger in comparison to your XD. I'd be interested to see what you thought if you can shoot it though.:watching:
> 
> -Jeff-


----------

